# 1967 Gto decoding question.



## bears369 (Sep 23, 2014)

Im decoding a Gto, using Potiac power website for help.
It shows the YS 9786133 engine block is for Gto California model.
Are they all California models or is this something different.
Sorry if this is a stupid question

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

YS is the standard 335 HP GTO engine for automatic trans cars, all states. The California model will have AIR, as well as a specific distributor and carburetor. My '67 YS is from Tennessee, and my buddy's is a California car. Same engine code and block on both cars, but his has the AIR pump and all the plumbing.


----------



## bears369 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks Geetee,
I figured it was something with emissions. Mine is from Kansas.
Does this option, have any effect on the sale price of a car?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If it's originally a CA car, yes. Complete cars are worth more. Since many of these cars were stripped of the air pump and equipment early on, replacing this equipment is difficult and expensive. An original Kansas car would not have come with anything other than the PCV valve. No AIR pump or other equipment.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

geeteeohguy said:


> YS is the standard 335 HP GTO engine for automatic trans cars, *all states*.


:agree

Kevin,
The letter code for a CA A.I.R block is WW for manual transmissions and XE for automatic transmissions.
67 was the first year to document the blocks, early 67 used the engine unit number stamped with the letter code on the front of the block and later in 67 they included the last part of the VIN on the block next to the timing chain cover. The engine unit number can be found on the PHS Documents (billing history).


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't show an XE code for Tempest/GTO engines in my engine chart (1967 Pontiac Service Manual). The YS shows no AIR, but interestingly enough, there is no 335 HP auto trans engine listed for AIR....only the 360 HP YR code. My buddy's all original, born with CA '67 has a YS coded block with the AIR intact. The '67 Pontiac manual shows WW for 335 hp AIR, and WV for 360 hp AIR, both manual trans.


----------



## PONTIAC CLASS (Feb 4, 2014)

*specific distributor and carburetor for CA AIR ?*

GTO Guy can you elaborate on the following with the California model will have AIR, as well as a specific distributor and carburetor.
I have a Fremont, California Plant 1966 GTO that I would like to more fully understand all about it. The engine is all original and numbers matching.
I did not realize that it has a specific distributor and carburetor. The engine block has the WW stamped on it.
Thanks for your knowledge and expertise.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

PC, the distributor for your engine should be #1111103. I do not have the carb number handy. If I find it, I'll post it, though!! Pontiac fine-tuned every engine, with a specific advance curve and fuel metering calibration to match every camshaft, compression ratio, and application. Very sophisticated for the times.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a listing from Wallace for 335hp and 360hp;


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

PONTIAC CLASS said:


> GTO Guy can you elaborate on the following with the California model will have AIR, as well as a specific distributor and carburetor.
> I have a Fremont, California Plant 1966 GTO that I would like to more fully understand all about it. The engine is all original and numbers matching.
> I did not realize that it has a specific distributor and carburetor. The engine block has the WW stamped on it.
> Thanks for your knowledge and expertise.


The manual transmission Quadrajet A.I.R. part number for 1967 is 7037263 and was used for both the 335 & 360HP, the automatic A.I.R part number _*may have been *_6037262.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

1966 WW engine carb tag w/A.I.R. is 4041


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Roger that said:


> 1966 WW engine carb tag w/A.I.R. is 4041


I missed that he ask about a 66, here is a complete listing;


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It always pays to cross-reference sources of information, IME. I trust the factory manual for block codes. I have found over time, that the factory stuff is usually very accurate, as well as Motor's and Mitchell's, although all can have errors. Have to stand firm that the XE was not a GTO/Tempest engine code...at least in my opinion. But I've been wrong before! If I could scan and post the manual page, I would do it. Exellent information in this thread, BTW....thanks for posting.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Regarding the XE code for 1967. One book that I have, that just list engine codes, says the XE was a 67 400cid auto 335 hp with cali emissions for the GTO.

Another book that I have that is just GTO info does not mention that code at all for the 67. Oh well!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is another source I use and it shows XE is a 325hp b-body block, I suspect the XE block was converted to A.I.R for use in CA and was fitted with a GTO cam to get the additional 10 HP. Some of the 325 HP blocks used 670 heads.


----------

